# Berlin Mitte Stellplatz.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It seems that the Stellplatz is now closed.
No doubt it will soon be a large block of flats and the owner will be retiring to Bermuda:grin2:

https://wohnmobilstellplaetze.wordpress.com/stellplatze-inland/berlin-mitte/

Labby | 15/01/2016 um 09:16 | Antworten 
The mobile home park is closed from 2016


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That's a shame, the Berlin-Kreuzberg one closed a few years ago as well, I think that ended up as a building plot. :frown2:


Pete


----------

